# طلب حساب حجم المياه المخزنة للحريق



## محب الحرمين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندسينا الافاضل برجاء التكرم بالمشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## سيدحسن1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله
اولا: حساب حجم خزان الحريق
الخطوة الاولي :تحديد درجة الخطورة ( hazard ) :وهي تنقسم الي ثلاثة اقسام حسب كود nfpa 
1-درجة خطورة خفيفة light hazard 
2- درجة خطورة عادية ordinary hazard وهي تنقسم الي قمسمين 
3- درجة خطورة عالية Extra hazard وهي تنقسم الي قمسمين
الخطوة الثانية : تحديد سعة الطلمبة يعني كام GPM
نفترض ان درجة الخطورة Light hazard حسب نوع المبني عندي 
نغترض ان كمية الGPM للطلمبة 500 GPM دة معلوم من المصمم احنا نفترض عشان نحل .
اذن الحجم =سعة الطلمبة X وقت تواجد المياة في الخزان اثناء الحريق 
= 500gpmx60 minx3.785 \ 1000
100m3 = تقريبا اذن نحن نحتاج خزان حجمة 100 
ملحوظة يلاحظ ان الخزان يقسم نصفين كل واحد منهم 100 m3 بسبب ان عندما يكون هناك نظيفة في الخزا ن يكون هناك اخر
وهناك موضوع لي علي المنتدي يسمي
معا خطوة خطوة في كيفية تنفيذ غرفة طلمبات من الالف الي الياء .
وربنا يسر واكمله


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سيد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م رشدي حموده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعا نشكر اخونا الفاضل المهندس / سيد حسن على الشرح المبسط ، وأحببت أن أنوه عن شئ بسيط أن سعة الخزان التى تم حسابها أعلاه ( 100 م3) تكفى المضخة لمدة ساعة واحدة فقط ،،، وفى نظام اطفاء الحريق الأفضل أن النظام يعمل لمدة ساعتين ،، وبالتالي يجب ضرب المعادلة فى عدد ساعات التشغيل وبذلك يكون الخزان لاتقل سعته عن 200 م3 مع طرمبة سعتها 500 جالون /دقيقة ..... وشكرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ابو العربي


----------



## عمران احمد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير

و وفقكم الله الى ما يحب و يرضاه " فهو ولى ذلك و القادر عليه "


----------



## nofal (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## eng_ramez1985 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور عليكم وبارك الله فيكم على المعلومات اللى الناس بتستفاد منها


----------



## eng*doaa (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباشمهندسين انا عندى سؤال هو انا هعرف وقت تواجد المياه فى الخزان اثناء الحريق منين ؟


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

كلام موزون وادعوكم للفهم من خلال الموضوع الخاص بي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t300683.html


----------



## zanitty (18 مارس 2013)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> بسم الله
> اولا: حساب حجم خزان الحريق
> الخطوة الاولي :تحديد درجة الخطورة ( hazard ) :وهي تنقسم الي ثلاثة اقسام حسب كود nfpa
> 1-درجة خطورة خفيفة light hazard
> ...



مفيش ابسط و لا اوضح من كده يا مولانا جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن ليا تعليق 
لاحظت ان حضرتك بنيت حساباتك على ان الخزان يكفى ساعه واحده 
مش مفروض الحسابات بتتعمل على اساس ساعتين ؟ و اللا ده مش شرط


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> مفيش ابسط و لا اوضح من كده يا مولانا جزاك الله خيرا
> لكن ليا تعليق
> لاحظت ان حضرتك بنيت حساباتك على ان الخزان يكفى ساعه واحده
> مش مفروض الحسابات بتتعمل على اساس ساعتين ؟ و اللا ده مش شرط



السلام عليكم استاذنا ورئيس قسمنا المحترم والمبجل 
بالنسبة لخزان الحريق يتم حساب الحجم الخاص به من خلال القانون الذي ذكره العضو المحترم سيد حسن جزاه الله خيرا 
ولكن يجب توضيح ان خزان الحريق يتم عمل الحسابات له بدأ من 30 دقيقة وحتي ساعتين وذلك طبقا لدرجة الخطورة 
وكله من الكود يا هندسة nfpa22


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (19 مارس 2013)

شكراً للجميع


----------



## hassanabdohassan (25 نوفمبر 2014)

الله علي الكلام المحفز


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (9 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

